# Yoga classes



## mhoussainy (Aug 6, 2010)

Yoga classes in burdubai?

Thanks,
Mona


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm guessing the burjuman centre fitness first would do them.

Their number is 04 3510044


----------



## mhoussainy (Aug 6, 2010)

M123 said:


> I'm guessing the burjuman centre fitness first would do them.
> 
> Their number is 04 3510044


Will check it out today. Thanks.


----------

